# Babson College Community Service Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Community Service Officer*
Institution:
*Babson College*

Location:
Babson Park, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/09/2021

Type:
Full-Time

Babson Park
Working under the supervision of a Police Sergeant, the Community Service Officer (CSO) serves in an unarmed, uniformed security position. Specifically responsible for patrolling the campus on foot or in a vehicle; issuing parking tickets; performing walking or mobile escorts; and working as a dispatcher in the Public Safety Department Communications Center which includes acting as an information service resource and assisting with various public safety functions.

*Key Responsibilities:*

Patrol campus on foot and/or in a vehicle in an unarmed uniformed security function.
Responsible for parking enforcement, foot and mobile escorts, and providing a safe and secure environment at special events on campus.
Perform daily unlock and lockup of campus buildings
Work in the Public Safety Department's Communications Center as a dispatcher.
Maintain radio communications with police, assigns tasks to officers using proper communications procedures based on safety priority and availability of personnel. Monitor radio communications of local police and fire departments.
Answer routine business and emergency phone calls.
Operate Computer Aided Dispatch and Incident system; enter and maintain departmental records.
Monitor and operate access control systems, alarm systems, and CCTV.
Actively involved in Community Policing by providing a variety of services along with offering assistance and being a resource for members of the Babson College Community.
Participate in and deliver Crime Prevention programming.
May be responsible for training other Public Safety personnel as necessary.
Assumes additional responsibilities as required.
*Supervises:
N/A

Education Requirements:*
Minimum Level of Education Required High School diploma or GED

*Position Knowledge/Skills & Abilities

Requirements:*

A minimum of 1-3 years of work experience in a service industry.
Hepatitis B vaccination and training in compliance with OSHA regulations; must maintain both throughout time in the position
Knowledge of modern Public Safety and police practices in the areas of patrol, communications/dispatching, emergency medical/first responder services, investigation and crime prevention, with an understanding and commitment to the principles of Community Policing.
Strong human relation skills; an ability to analyze emergency and non-emergency situations and develop and effective course of action.
Strong written and oral communication skills are required.
Ability to maintain and monitor radio communications.
Ability to communicate by telephone and to field and answer questions from visitors, students, employees, and guests.
Ability to enter information and maintain paper and electronic records.
Demonstrated commitment to the mission of providing law enforcement and security services in a multi-cultural community that recognizes values and utilizes the individual difference and contributions of all people.
Knowledge of problem-solving methods; ability to become familiar with the operating procedures of various Babson College departments.
Envisions and proposes new methods to perform tasks that support ET&A; takes thoughtful risks; and accepts new and ongoing initiatives, objectives, and solutions to gain sought-after results.
Anticipates and embraces change; demonstrates willingness to achieve, acquire, and utilize new skills and challenging tasks; and is flexible in changing conditions.
*Working Conditions:*

Must be willing to work flexible hours, schedules and overtime assignments
Regular physical exertion and walking required
Ability to travel on and off campus
Must have had a valid unrestricted U.S. Driver's License for one year, and maintain throughout employment an insurable (as determined by the College's insurer's criteria) or a satisfactory driving record; must successfully complete and pass the College's vehicle training program within the first 60 days of employment; annual or more frequent review of employee's driving record based on the College insurer's criteria; and safety training as required by management.
*Additional Experience, Skills & Abilities:*

Should be in good mental and physical condition
Previous security or dispatching experience (especially in a college or university police department) preferred, but not required.
Previous experience in higher education setting preferred.
PI133639599
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Babson College

Online App. Form:
https://www.click2apply.net/nV5agZHRmk85iXzfwk5W

Apply through Institution's Website


----------

